# Happy Birthday Spider Rider



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spider Rider!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday, hope it's a great one!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Spider!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, SR!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes from this old guy. I hope everyone is on schedule for prop building. I'm not! Time to eat cake.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Spider Rider!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*

Hey man are you throwing a party this year...It's Chris from EDH?? PM me.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for more Happy Bdays! I love an October birthday and my wife's is very close to Halloween, so birthdays and Halloween morf together in our household. Hi Chris, I'll pm you. I started making the mausoleum frame but out of metal I had. There's a pic on the SR website.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------

